# Fama FGS106



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone any knowledge on a Fama FGS106 grinder, have spotted one and could be interested in it if it fits the bill.

Cant really find much on the web about it...

Kind of looks like an EK, but older.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Has anyone any knowledge on a Fama FGS106 grinder, have spotted one and could be interested in it if it fits the bill.
> 
> Cant really find much on the web about it...
> 
> Kind of looks like an EK, but older.


Looks like a Macap, so should be OK.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its funny, when you google it you get a cheese grater for the model number, but he claims thats whats on the plate.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

I think they're all 64mm


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the one on Ebay in Manchester, then it is a retail shop "bag" grinder.

New burrs might be difficult to source, but if you can provide pics & diameters of the old burrs, I can probably find a set....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool retro polished ali looking grinder but I think the price is a bit optimistic.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cats out the bag... yes its the on ebay, i want it as a back up to the MC7, or maybe run two on the stall.

Am just waiting for a question to be answered and then i will make an offer, the price is too high and am not interested if he is not going to drop.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Good luck Froggy, hope you get a good deal and it turns out to be a hidden gem. I think it looks retro cool but with an impending wedding and kids in uni (and a voracious ex-wife to feed and house) I don't have a penny to have a punt on anything, let alone an unknown quantity.


----------

